# Grey Knight Dreadknight



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

This is part of the Greyknight monthly project on SWC. I've just completed July with 8 days to spare!

Here is my Dreadknight. Such a large piece meant my blending had to be really good otherwise it would show up really badly in the pictures with my new DSLR. The Nemesis Great sword blade was done by hand and took 5 hours. 

I hate painting metals, and I choose Grey Knights because of that. This model has 4 different kinds of metals on it. The blue steel armour, the tin bitz skeletal frame, the gun metal and the gold. It's really allowed me to concentrate on painting metals.

*Dreadknight*

































*Dreadknight with Terminator and Strike Squad Marine*









*Some size comparison shots*


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im not saying its good but i have a fizzing sensation in my trousers !


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Excellent work as always!


----------



## Stu Phoenix (Jul 23, 2011)

:shok: Although I'm not actually a fan of the model (baby carrying transformer) aside that is some serious paint work right there, your blending is fantastic, and the sword should be put on display by itself. Excellent work :victory:


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice. Very very nice. The sword and blending on the model is insane. Great work! +rep


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That's how I _want_ my Grey Knights to look  well done, especially if you hate metals 

Rev


----------



## rayshimi (Jul 13, 2011)

wow! :grin:


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

hey, stop stealing from 'Eavy metals vault


----------



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

insane, great work


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Flindo said:


> hey, stop stealing from 'Eavy metals vault


I disagree. This should replace the model currently in 'Eavy metals vault.
Most impressive gareth. No rep for you though. Already did that for your archon.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work Gareth!


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheers chaps


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yurii actually posted this up on his Facebook page. Very nice work. Nice airbrushing.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Who is Yurii mate?

The only airbrushing was the base coat for the armour. The rest was blended the old fashioned way.


----------

